# Kan inte kompilera perl-core/Test-Simple-0.62

## TheCableMan

Jag försöker köra en emerge -uD system men det funkar inte. Någon som kan hjälpa till med vad det är för fel

```

emerge -uD system

Calculating system dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 36) perl-core/Test-Simple-0.62 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) Test-Simple-0.47-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) Test-Simple-0.54.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) Test-Simple-0.60.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) Test-Simple-0.62.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) Test-Simple-0.53.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-Test-Simple-0.53

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-Test-Simple-0.54

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-Test-Simple-0.60

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-Test-Simple-0.62

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-Test-Simple-0.47-r1

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) Test-Simple-0.62.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking Test-Simple-0.62.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/Test-Simple-0.62/work

>>> Source unpacked.

 * Using ExtUtils::MakeMaker

WARNING: LICENSE is not a known parameter.

Checking if your kit is complete...

Looks good

Warning: prerequisite Test::Harness 2.03 not found.

'LICENSE' is not a known MakeMaker parameter name.

Writing Makefile for Test::Simple

Can't locate AutoSplit.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.7 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7/ExtUtils/Install.pm line 418.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7/ExtUtils/Install.pm line 418.

Compilation failed in require.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted.

make: *** [pm_to_blib] Fel 2

!!! ERROR: perl-core/Test-Simple-0.62 failed.

!!! Function perl-module_src_compile, Line 127, Exitcode 2

!!! compilation failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## kallamej

Den klagar över att den inte hittar AutoSplit.pm. På min burk finns den filen i /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7 och tillhör perl-5.8.7-r3. Vidare klagar den över att det är ett problem med Test-Harness.

----------

## TheCableMan

Har testat att installera Test-Harness men får typ samma problem. Troligen är det perl som är problemet då

----------

## TheCableMan

hmm har inte hittat någon lösning

----------

## kallamej

Har du kompilerat om perl och får fortfarande samma fel?

----------

## TheCableMan

jupp

----------

## hoggern

Du kan prøve: 

```
emerge -ave test-simple
```

Da kompilerer den alle pakkene, som test-simple bruker, på nytt (Dette kan ta litt tid)

----------

## kallamej

Det finns lite fler tips i topic 434468.

----------

